# Things you don't want to see when in the great outdoors.



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been off work for 2 1/2 months because of rotator cuff surgery. So to try and keep the rest of my body in shape, I've been doing walks, hikes, and some running. On Fridays I've decided to do a hike in the morning, because my wife does some volunteer work during that time. Anyway for the past two weeks, I've headed up to Butterfield Canyon. The gate is closed at the bottom, so I've been parking there, and then walking up as far as I can go in my time limit--this morning my limit was three hours, so I went up for an hour and a half and then came back down.
Anyway, before I began my hike/walk as I pulled near the gate to park, I saw a truck parked there. That truck was the only vehicle there besides me. When I got out and began strapping on my pack, I noticed the truck seemed to be running, but I couldn't see anyone inside. I was a little suspicious, but since one of my cars has a fan that kicks on after I've been driving it for a while and shut it off, I though this truck might have the same kind of thing--a fan that kicked on to cool things down. I almost went and looked in, but didn't.

So then I went on the 3 hour hike. When I came back, there were cops around, and one of them came and asked me some questions and told me that a guy had killed himself in the truck. I told the cop that I'd thought about looking inside because it sounded like it was running and the cop said, "Well, it's probably better that you didn't."

Anyway, that wasn't what I was expecting when I began my hike this morning and it has kind of stayed with me all day. Freaky.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow.. I was up there at about 1:30 pm today. I passed a goldish/tan colored pickup that was parked halfway up to the closed gate from U-111. It was parked on the north side of the road. Was that the truck you saw? I thought it was odd just parked there with nobody around.

I also could not believe the amount of trash around there.. did you see that camper shell just laying on the road up from that truck?


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Wow.. I was up there at about 1:30 pm today. I passed a goldish/tan colored pickup that was parked halfway up to the closed gate from U-111. It was parked on the north side of the road. Was that the truck you saw? I thought it was odd just parked there with nobody around.
> 
> I also could not believe the amount of trash around there.. did you see that camper shell just laying on the road up from that truck?


It probably was just somebody taking a walk up the canyon like I did that morning. The truck I saw was dark green, with some kind of business name on the driver door. They must've towed it away. I saw the trash and the camper shell. That place has always been a magnet for trash. While I was on my hike/walk, I saw a washing machine in the creek, a large piece of carpet that someone had thrown out, and about a four foot square piece of foam rubber. There were also numerous cans and bottles. Still, it looks much better than it did 15-20 years ago up there. Amongst all that, I was hoping to spot some deer, but only saw a skunk and a turkey. It was nice seeing the turkey though--elusive as they are.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Probably not a way that you wanted to start your day. 

Times are tough, but we must remember that these things will pass. Try not to dwell on the bad things or the things we can't control. Try to take care of those around us with support and love. And most of all forgive and forget. 

Don't dwell on it "Jubal". Who ever they were has our compasion and we will think of them ever now and then. It is sad, but we must go on.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

A couple of years ago our dog club had a hunt test out at Ogden Bay. I arrived several hours into the morning and found out they were just getting started. They were running behind because there was a parked car and a guy laying on the pavement when everyone arrived to start setting-up for the test. The guy had decided to shoot himself in the head the night before, but it didn't quite go as planned and he was still somewhat alive when they found him. _/O -)O(-


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Huntoholic said:


> Probably not a way that you wanted to start your day.
> 
> Times are tough, but we must remember that these things will pass. Try not to dwell on the bad things or the things we can't control. Try to take care of those around us with support and love. And most of all forgive and forget.
> 
> Don't dwell on it "Jubal". Who ever they were has our compasion and we will think of them ever now and then. It is sad, but we must go on.


Not quite the way to begin my day, no. I'm not really dwelling on it, but I feel sorry for the permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Donnerhund GWPs said:


> The guy had decided to shoot himself in the head the night before, but it didn't quite go as planned and he was still somewhat alive when they found him. _/O -)O(-


That kind of ruins things.


----------

